# Why is water pooling near my septic tank but doesn't smell?



## frogz (Jun 15, 2011)

I have an odd problem occurring.

Small pools of water are pooling in the area around my septic cap.  There has been no rain, so I am puzzled as to what this might mean.  However, the water doesn't have a septic smell to it so I don't think it's sewage.  This has happened three times in 3 months, most recently twice in the last month.  Does anyone know what this might indicate?  The septic was just pumped a year ago and no problems were found.


----------



## inspectorD (Jun 16, 2011)

Could be anything. 
Backed up tank, blocked outlet and even a broken pipe. 
You need to start diging in the area of the water.
Let us know what happens.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll agree there is something wrong...

The shovel will yield more information as to what is going on, generally these problems only get worse with time, and will not fix themselves. Also there is no miracle cure that you can simply pour out of a box or, bottle....

Here is a picture of a "Typical" septic system, If you are able to figure out what area of your system is leaking we may be able to come up with some additional information.


----------

